# Apple Mail



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Yesterday I set up three email addresses to sync with Apple mail.  I haven't been using it previously and had just been checking my email online.  The settings are so confusing, especially with my comcast email.  I deleted an email on Apple mail and it is still showing up on my phone.  I wanted to keep a copy of the deleted email just in case I deleted something by accident but I was hoping it would just be listed in a trash folder.

     So confusing!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

On a desktop/laptop or on an iPhone or iPad? If desktop version what OS are you using? We just got an update for Lion and I haven't really messed with the mail app since then, other than deleting my mobile me account since it was merged into iCloud the other day.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm using Lion with all the latest updates.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

hmmm I'm not sure from that description. My Mail app on my iMac has emails in the trash that I only read and deleted through iCloud this morning. I actually rarely even open the Mail app on my desktop, I usually check them online. But none of my gmail ( which I use for junk sign ups) are showing up.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm still tweaking this and think there must be some easier way.

I'm an all mac user except for my Android phone.

I have three email addresses that I use:  gmail, Comcast, and now the me.com addy.  I'm looking for the easiest way to sync and check all of these emails.  If I use Apple Mail on the desktop & macbook, things are duplicated and I have to do multiple deletes.

Any ideas or suggestions on how you set up and sync your email accounts?  Thanks.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I use my gmail account almost exclusively to avoid the duplication. I have my suthard.com and aol.com addresses forward directly into my gmail account so that I only have to check the one account. Can you have your gmail and comcast addy's go into the me.com account?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

After getting the latest software on my iPad2, I remember filling out info. for iCloud Mail. I got an email addy, [email protected] - whatever. I got a welcome iCloud email. There are links to iCloud forms to fill out. I am confused. I thought that I already did that right after the new software update right from my iPad2. Do I fill out forms? Have you done this? Did you have problems? I have a windows 7 laptop, if that helps.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Simple. I had this issue too. Make sure you're using IMAP instead of POP.

https://mail.google.com/support/bin/static.py?page=ts.cs&ts=1668960

I assumed your using gmail. But either way, IMAP is the way to go.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

If you're using iCloud, only one e-mail address, the e-mail address which is your user name, will sync.


----------

